# Tab4 10.1-Add shortcut to homescreen



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

This feature quit working after the Lollipop 5.0.2 update. Still works on the S5 but not on the
S4 10.1.

I can get it to work with Chrome but not the stock internet browser.

Has anybody had this problem and been able to fix it?
​


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

To clarify further the "Add shortcut on homescreen" dosen't work when on an internet page and is no longer 
an option when on a bookmark. The last three items in this image from my S5 cell are no longer on the Tab4 
10.1 "More " menu when trying to place a bookmark on a homepage.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Nobody with a Tab4 10.1 having the same problem?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Deke40 said:


> Nobody with a Tab4 10.1 having the same problem?


This got fixed with yesterdays update. The 3 items are still missing from the bòokmark menu. Makes the shortcut icons different when you add from internet page and add from bookmark.


----------

